# GPU-Z 0.2.7 Crossfire status error



## dark2099 (Sep 6, 2008)

So since installing Windows XP the other day, I've noticed Crossfire being read as disabled where as in CCC it is enabled.  If you need anything more specific W1z let me know and I will get it for you.


----------

